
AI chip said to outperform GPUs - rbanffy
https://www.embedded.com/electronics-news/4461127/AI-chip-said-to-outperform-GPUs
======
MBCook
AT AI TASKS.

Isn’t it common sense that task specific silicone is usually faster than
adapting something else?

Isn’t this why Apple and Google have been making their own AI processors
instead of using the GP use in their devices?

